# What's the strangest/oddest place you've ever gone with your horse?



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Well... We don't have a trailer. So my trails are the neighborhood because we live right on the edge of the city. So while I was riding I went to the park that has a pond to show Annalie the ducks. There is a nursing home there. One of the nurses asked if her residents could see the horse. I thought she meant the other nurses and doctors. Well she meant the patients. So I lead Annalie into their tiny little courtyard with a gazebo, running air conditioners, a little pond with a water fountain and everything while they wheeled out people in wheelchairs and beds to see her. Thank goodness she stood there like a champ. : )


----------



## DanceOfTheDead96 (Sep 28, 2010)

I think the strangest place I have ridden a horse would be into our walk-in basement... <- don't ask

And once when I was little, I was riding with my dad and we went through the McDonnolds(I think that's how it's spelled) drive-thru =)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Wild Horse Canyon, Central Utah


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

The drive-thru at Dairy Queen (when I lived in the city) and those tunnels that go under freeways that look like giant culverts (you know, round with the spiral texture to them?). Kind of weird when there are cars driving above you! 

I also brought my foal in the house when he was about 3 months old, just to see if he would do it. He did. :lol:


----------



## WalkerLady (Jul 22, 2010)

Painted Horse, Wow! Love those pics!


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

Walk-in basement?? XD lol.. and agreed, very nice pics Painted! And the patients must have been so pleased to see Annalie. I can just imagine being in that confined tunnel with all those cars! must have been echo-y.

I've tried Timmy's drive thru's with my horse, but he's not heavy enough to triggger the sensor.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Gas station. We were out trail riding & stopped to grab a couple sodas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

When I was in high school my friends and I would ride 8 miles to town to the doghnut shop and then across the street to the convenience store for diet sodas.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

To get ICE CREAM! Sherman even got his own cone(no ice cream just the cone) Every year we ride 8 miles into town to get Ice Cream and then 8 miles back. My cousins go to. My aunt, 3 cousins, me, our horses, the little dog, and the great dane.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Been thru a few tunels that I wondered how my horses would react.









And up some really cool switchbacks









Where you get to look down on your fellow riders


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I haven't even really been anywhere weird but some of those pictures I would have been scared to go on, let alone my horse lol!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

the coolest place i had ever been was to south mountain. where they have seperate hiking trails and biking trails. and one of the horse trails led near a hiking trail where you could hike out on a cliff to get to the overlook. and i took my mustang out on the hiking trail. the trail was about 2 foot wide... and VERY narrow and rocky. but we made it out onto the overlook. the overlook was the HUGE rock dug into the side fo the mountain and it was sticking out. was pretty awesome! ialso rode to a convient store.


----------



## BWolters (Oct 14, 2010)

Rode my to my fire station I work at


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

In a dairy queen parking lot


----------



## CanyonCowboy (Apr 30, 2010)

My recent favorite was through the middle of the land of the "Real Housewives of Orange County." What I found amazing was how many people didn't notice there was a horse on the sidewalk. About 4 miles on the road, over bridges, freeways, through lights, etc.


----------



## Soul (Nov 23, 2010)

School! Rode her there, filled a bucket with water, tied her to the edge of a baseball field, took off her saddle and I went to class. At the end of the day, I went out, (she looked so precious basking in the sun) saddled her up and rode home. I got a call from the school telling me to notify and/or ask before I ride the horse to school.:lol:
What was I suppost to do? The dang truck wouldn't start! I only rode her to school once. She made it into the yearbook though. I actually liked riding to school on the horse better than the farm truck that runs on pure luck:wink:


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Haha, I've always wanted to ride my horse to school. I used to take my Thoroughbred on these really narrow rocky cliffy type trails, where friends riding their big ol' Quarter Horses were worried about their horses hurting themselves, and here I was on my 16.2 hand fine boned Thoroughbred mare leading the herd lol. I used to ride to the local taco shop, but someone always stayed with the horses while everyone else went in and ordered, then we'd all sit on our horses and eat our burritos and drink our sodas. My Thoroughbred was the greatest too, she'd stand there just as long as I wanted her to, half asleep not paying attention to anything lol.


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow! PaintedHorse I wanna live where you live! lol.. looks like you have some beautiful places to ride! 

And I've always wanted to ride to school when I was young


----------



## Seifur (Apr 24, 2010)

I once rode my mare to the daycare my mom works at. The little kids were all so happy to get to see and pet my mare  I also went to the store once to buy some candy. I've also ridden through my village many times. The tourists love it lol, they always come out to take pictures :Þ


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I've been through a mcDonalds drive through with Stan,
I've been to the pub (and back slightly the worse for wear) on Stan and Pride.

I've Ridden into the kitchen on harvey
I once rode into the Marina as they had the only slip way I could get a horse down to the beach from. That was fun, riding past milion ££ yachts!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I went through the Dairy Queen drive thru on horseback to get a vanilla coke.


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

I rode in the Torch Run for Special Olympics. We rode from the capital building in Columbia, SC to Ft Jackson. We rode down several main streets with traffic passing us on two sides and then onto Ft Jackson to the main bldg where they had all the Special Olympic kids lined up outside. There was about 11 of us riding and the kids loved it and the horses did great.....


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Through a housing developement 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I always ride to the gas station and snow cone stand. I've ridden to school a few times.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I rode Caleb with a group of 12 other people down a four lane highway. There were sewers along it ans my friends horse kept taking huge steps over them and staring at them. 

We then toured the town for the next four hours going around streets and houses that were first built when it was only horses that used them. 

I also had him in a school parking lot after the Christmas parade, it was our randez-vous place with the trailer.


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

We always used to go to subway, then have a picnic woods while the horses ate grass. Good times (;


----------



## RunnWalk (Dec 19, 2010)

I rode my horse across the mountain, came off the mountain, then rode next to the highway all the way home.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

We rode to the local apple orchard's farm stand during apple season. Stopped in and got candy apples, apple fritters, Croagan baloney and Xtra xtra xtra sharp cheddar cheese. Had quite a few pics. taken by the touristy people that stopped as well.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I am dead set on riding to school my last day senior year. 

I haven't ridden anywhere strange, but some people ride through the "projects" of our town to a mexican restraunt. They also ride next to a cemetary and a 4 lane road in town.


----------



## Cowgurl281 (Jan 10, 2011)

I've ridden up to church and into town. My friend's dad owns some land next to the high school so we rode to school as well.


----------



## Kano32 (May 16, 2010)

my sister and i rode our ponies about 15 ks along the stock route to the next town


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

My boys had to haul to Hospice. We had just finished a ride and got the word that hubby's mom had taken a turn for the worst. I hauled to the hospice and hubby put on a clean shirt and hat and dropped him off. Hauled boys back to the barn and then joined hubby. My boys have been around.


----------



## chvyluvgrl (Jan 16, 2011)

I have road my horse on a glacier because we live about two miles from one in Alaska. Also I have had my horse live in the basement of my house for three months because she was sick and it was too cold in the middle of winter in Alaska for her to be outside. My little profile picture is actually my horse bowing infront of the glacier.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I ride through town regularly...Lol...

Followed a deer trail the other day...


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Since in this thread people are riding around town and some youngins might want to try...

Just wanted to remind or_ put out there_ to anyone,especially beginners- that you never tie a horse up by its reins/headstall. If you are riding and may want to stop for a bit- bring a halter/lead or leave it under the headstall.

I witnessed two girls ride up to the local gas station and tied their horses up by the reins to the light pole. One horse spooked and broke his bridle and trotted straight into traffic but luckily nobody was hurt. 

Even with a seasoned/dead broke ol hag you never know when a horse may spook and kill themselves or a passer by.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I always ride with a halter and lead rope in tow, if not on the horse (over the bridle, so it doesn't interfere with the bridle in any way.) I agree...never tie with the reins; otherwise have someone hold the horse, and take turns going inside.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't do much riding out into town anymore but I do ride on the dirt roads mostly. I used to ride with my friend down to the local swimming holes and tie the horses up so we could go for a dip.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

mom2pride said:


> I always ride with a halter and lead rope in tow, if not on the horse (over the bridle, so it doesn't interfere with the bridle in any way.) I agree...never tie with the reins; otherwise have someone hold the horse, and take turns going inside.


 Yes I prefer the "here hold my horse method" :lol:


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I don't hand my horse to a stranger...If I'm with other riders, I will apply the "let's go in separately, and hold each other's horses" method


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

mom2pride said:


> I don't hand my horse to a stranger...If I'm with other riders, I will apply the "let's go in separately, and hold each other's horses" method


 Thats what I meant LOL oops !

Please excuse my typing for tonight- I have a cold/fever and alittle "off" hehe


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Not too weird, but I used to ride with my friend through a neighborhood down the road from her house, to a small BBQ place, and we used to race along the main road (with a big ditch between us and the road). I've also taken my horse downtown for our Homecoming Parade, and I've taken other horses onto the Federal Law Enforcement Training Center for a Fishing Rodeo for special needs kids.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Well i live in the middle of no where so up the mountain. I think the weirds is in between two trees that we didn't fit through. I was a first time rider then and got my stirrup ripped off. And my horse tried to fit between two trees. I wasn't on him but one day i went up to check on my horses and he had a lot of hair gone on his front shoulder, chest and by his flank on his back leg. He tried to fit in between to trees he couldn't. He need to learn he's bigger then what he use to be.


----------



## CruceyMoose (Dec 30, 2010)

Well I rode a friend's horse into town and down the sidewalk in the Netherlands, and I live in NYS. =P It was pretty fun.


----------

